# Boats going to the Rigs?



## Realtor

Okay, I have seen several folks that would be interested in going to the rigs, several would like to "buddy Boat". All good ideas, how about we put something together? We could communicate where the fish are and how to catch 'em via the radio.

I fugure (from what I read) the Lumps (where ever they are) pick up in action in late Jan/Feb.

Who on here would like to go?

if we could put together 3-4 (or more) boats, it could be a trip not soon forgotten....

Just sittin here on a NICE day thinking about what I "could" be doing othere than scanning the PFF.

Jim


----------



## JoshH

Are you talking about the Midnight Lump?


----------



## Realtor

I guess so, I have read about this place, however I have no clue to where this place is....

Jim


----------



## JoshH

Its out of Venice LA.


----------



## Tuna Man

Also known as "Sackett Bank"

http://www.gulfbase.org/reef/view.php?rid=sackett


----------



## Shakedown

Depending on the date, I'd be interested. I might like to hear a few reports before I commit though.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205

i might be down but :withstupid


----------



## reelfinatical

We have been wanting to go to the rigs out there too.. Havingother boats goingis a great idea. Keep us updated - we'd consider going too!!


----------



## need2fish

I'd like jump on as such a trip if there's somebody looking. Share expenses, etc.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

let me know when yall want to do this. i can take 3 on my cape horn, and seeing as how i subscribe to hilton's offshore, i dont need to "wait on a report...." 

...i can look online and tell you where they're at right now :shedevil


----------



## mpmorr

I would like to go, if no one has room, then keep me in mind for the next one. The only time I cannot go is Mid Month. Any other time, I am good to go.


----------



## Realtor

How does either of the following weekends look for the guys that want to go?

Jan 26th

or

Feb 2nd

we can start to look at the WX the closer the tome comes.

Jim


----------



## need2fish

I can crew on Feb 2nd.


----------



## Shakedown

> *The Blue Hoo (1/7/2008)*let me know when yall want to do this. i can take 3 on my cape horn, and seeing as how i subscribe to hilton's offshore, i dont need to "wait on a report...."
> 
> ...i can look online and tell you where they're at right now :shedevil


My god your cool. You must subscribe to the awesome super specialHiltons for it to tell you "where they're at right now."

Regarding those dates, I will know more the closer we get to them. Mpmorr, Mr. Lavato told me to give you a ring last time I needed a crew (I wound up not making the trip). If I make this trip or any other trip for that matter, I will most likely needa crew and will be in touch.


----------



## FenderBender

Jim I could go either date if there is an opening... I want revenge for some lost butterfly jigs!


----------



## Wharf Rat

I'd be in if you'd have me...just have to hear the finalized date. Pitch in my fare share of fuel, bait, beer, boarding...whatever.



Let me know.



Hall


----------



## Downtime2

We started last year the last weekend in April. Fish showed up 2 weeks earlier. That was the first weather break. 8 YFT and one blue hookup. At NaKika. And I guarantee I'll know when they are there for sure. Just as soon as they show.


----------



## mpmorr

> *Shakedown (1/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Blue Hoo (1/7/2008)*let me know when yall want to do this. i can take 3 on my cape horn, and seeing as how i subscribe to hilton's offshore, i dont need to "wait on a report...."
> 
> ...i can look online and tell you where they're at right now :shedevil
> 
> 
> 
> My god your cool. You must subscribe to the awesome super specialHiltons for it to tell you "where they're at right now."
> 
> Regarding those dates, I will know more the closer we get to them. Mpmorr, Mr. Lavato told me to give you a ring last time I needed a crew (I wound up not making the trip). If I make this trip or any other trip for that matter, I will most likely needa crew and will be in touch.
Click to expand...



Thanks, I still gotta get him some beer. All I need is a little notice. Thanks again.


----------



## 38bat

I'd be in for a crew spot. I could fly over if anyone wanted to go "spotting". JOE


----------



## Freddie Jr

Hey Wade! Keep me in mind if you go to the rigs. I'm dying to go again.


----------



## Inn Deep

Are you talking about towing your boats to the lump or driving them there? If you are driving to the Lump you might think long and hard about that trip. It's one hell of a ride from here to there esspecially this time of year.


----------



## Shakedown

The original author was unaware of the Lumps location. I believe he was thinking they were in the vicinity of the Petro, B.C., R.P.., etc. I am under the impression he is talking about heading in the vicinity of the afore mentioned rigs.


----------



## Realtor

All,

To be honest, I cound not care less where we all go. Rigs or the Lump. All I know is that I really want to get into a couple Tuna this winter. Like inn deep stated, now that I know where the Lump is, it woud be smarter to tow the boat over to LA.

I saw a response for the 2nd of Feb. Is this the best weekend for most? 

Wade, i think you stated April, is this to early in the season?

lets get this together and max our chances.

Jim


----------



## Downtime2

If you are gonna tuna fish between now and mid-March, trailer over and fish the Lumps. The YFT started showing up in numbers at the rigs out of here around the first/second week of April last year. It's almost a 150 mile run from here to the Lumps by water....


----------



## bamasam

Since my boat cant reach either one I would love to crew up with someone and put some of this deep water gear I bought to good use. 

One warning ...keep Michael away from the chum oke


----------



## reelfinatical

So what's the word - is this Jan/Febtrip to the Lump or the others?


----------



## Hot Reels

I'd love to again.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## phowell

how long does it take to get to the lump from pcola pass


----------



## mpmorr

> *bamasam (1/10/2008)*Since my boat cant reach either one I would love to crew up with someone and put some of this deep water gear I bought to good use.
> 
> One warning ...keep Michael away from the chum oke


Only if it has been sitting in a fishbox uniced for about 3 days. :sick That was one nasty smell, I have no idea how you could handle that.


----------



## Huff

If anyone need a crew member i would be up for it. 

The Cape Horn is down for re-painting so i would have to tag along


----------



## Realtor

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_lblFullMessage>Like Wade was saying up in this thread somewhere the fish show up un March/April????





Thoughts?

Jim


----------



## bamasam

Jim I can tell you first hand that the Lumps can be a biotch to get to depending on weather at this time of year and the fish show or they dont. I have not been like Woody and some of the others but I think a late march/april trip to the rigs would probably be the best and cheapest alternative for a large buddy boat trip. I know when we went to the lump it got rough quick and the fish were about 30 miles south from there. 

I would love to hook up with someone if you guys make it happen since I dont have the fuel capacity to reach them but for a large get together I would say wait for the rigs and chum the bastards all the way to Cuba


----------

